# lighting for a 4x8 x5



## skunk (Nov 6, 2005)

hi guys . havent posted a note in a while. figured since i forgot how toodivide my square footage in my new grow room i thought i would ask .well ill first update what happened this summer in case anyone besides hick and ganga was keeping up with me . anyways all 19 people except 2 adults and 4 kids are back in mississippi from hurricane k. the other 6 have there own apt. thank god .also my 2 big plants in back yard turned male . the small female i transplanted in country turned female . but it was small so my best friends 5 month old baby dyed of sids last month i just let him smoke all of it but maybe a quarter that i gave to my other friend that gave me the seeds . his reply after smoking it for 37 years that it was very good smoke he rated it a 7 .and he knew it was still premature . anyways here my question .what is my sq. ft. of 4x8x5 and would 2 150hps work with 4 40 w fl tubes your dividing for a very lazy mind rt now would be appreciated lol. ps has anyone been able to get in this chat room yet or is it still here .


----------



## Hick (Nov 7, 2005)

hey stinky  good to se ya back 'round and glad your family is all getting back to the grind. 
4x8x5 ? I'm guesing 4x5 and 8 ft tall? (heighth is irrelevant for sq.ft)
4x5=20 sq.ft. @ 50 w/p/sq/ft a 1k is needed


----------



## Insane (Nov 7, 2005)

Well skunk it shoulds like the lights you have now will work, but you would get much better results if you go with Hick and get a 1000 watt HPS system with a good Dual spectrum bulb.


----------



## skunk (Nov 7, 2005)

ty all for replying . it is 4 wide 8 long and 5 tall i have a shelf built at the top for insulation ,tools ect .it is in my outbuilding .i painted the walls and floors thickly with flat white paint . then i thought about it i need aluminum foil to help keep heat in so i stapled it to the white also i installed a 35x 29 window for natural light . wonder id i can use less wattage with it getting light from window ? and how long should i leave the 4 40 fl. on them before changing the too 1000.and also if which should i use hps or mh 1000 and can i use either or the whole veg and flower time ? first growroom i even read the whole newbe page lol . just didnt rem to divide or times .


----------



## Hick (Nov 7, 2005)

4x8 changes things a li'l. First, reflectors/lights aren't designed to light a long rectangle like that. Maybe divide the 8' into 2 areas, accomodating a 400 watter in each. Or, it would provide you with a clone and mother area that could utilize flourescents in one side and a 400 HPS the other.

   HPS is the best light for use as a "dual purpose" veg' and flower. 
Foil is a no-no. It is _less_ reflective than your flat white paint. Tear that crap off and use it on the BBQ like it was designed for..


----------



## skunk (Nov 7, 2005)

lol you funny hillbilly hick. i have a gas grill . ok then white it is then . also rt after i typed this i called my buddy at wv. electric and got sorta deal on the 400 hps $99 . but i called lowes and they had the 150hps for $79 so which you think was better choice.lol.but i thought i would check bulb before i left with it to make sure bulb was ok cause it was pretty heavy box .and guess what it was missing bulb and 3 other parts i think ingiter ,resister or capasiter or somen like that .any wa.y he said hell have me another 1 in morning . also i ask for the son agro 400 they said they never heard of it . but people do order bulbs for it like a 360 to conserve energy .anyhow you took words rt out of my mouth about seperating the rooms . but could i use the fl and 150 to veg and the 400hps to flower or viseversa?so i can save 100 bucks .ty for you reply  hicky


----------

